# Horse Camping



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If they stand without pulling back, They will be fine. Give them plenty of hay and water to help with their boredom. They will eat and pck at the feed all night and keep them selves busy.

After a couple of nights they will understand the drill and it'll be home for them away from home.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

We prepare our horses for picket line at home where there are not new scary things and they are comfortable, we will start them out just tying them on the picket while we clean stalls, then move up to while we are working other horses in the arena, and eventually work up to an overnight stay on the picket line. We usually have no troubles when we get somewhere then because they have already learned what to do. We give hay bags while at home on the overnighters and do the same out at camp. If its a young horse we dont start them on the picket line we start them on a "patience" pole. We have a huge telephone pole in the middle of our pasture (its just the pole no lines put there for this purpose) that we tie them to to start. That way if they get impatient and rare or throw them selves down there is a less likelyhood of them hurting themselves by puncturing them selves or getting hung. It helps them learn paitence and to tie. BUT there are always those horses that dont do well on a picket no matter how much prep time and work you put into it. I have only had one in my life and it was not an issue with the picket it was an issue with being on the picket with other horses. She was fine by herself on the picket.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

horselvr- thanks! I think we will try that until the weather breaks and see how they do. They both tie really well to the hitching post we have beside the barn, so I doubt we will have an issue. i just worry a lot.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*trail riding and camping with horses*

we always just bring those screw in metal dog tie outs and tie the horses to them. each one has about a 20' circle to graze and swing on during the night. 
we only have 2 that we take camping so I've never set up a real picket before. 
I'd say just do at least 4 or 54 practice runs to get the horses accustomed to the routine at the new place.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I will tell you that horse camping is so much fun!! Make sure you are well prepared! First aid kit is essential. As the others said, prepare your horse to be tied for a lengthy time. Are they used to a bunch of distractions and a fire? Tents? 

The other big thing to remember is there will be all walks of life there. People who are considerate and people who are not. Especially out on the trails! Had people come barreling up behind me while I was walking my horse. I had a hard time calming her down after that. But I made sure I stayed calm and that helped her. If its your first time, wear a helmet. I didn't. But it was way back when nobody did or even put a thought in to safety.

But if you can get past all the commotion and distractions, its the best experience in the world! Have fun and stay safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

